# Mainboard-Isolierung (Pot)



## Hyperhorn (7. September 2007)

Vielleicht kann mir jemand mit Praxiserfahrung ein wenig helfen. Es geht um Iso-Material für Mainboards beim Benchen mit einem Pot.

Ich bekomme schon
"30x30 cm 10mm thick sheet armaflex
30x30 cm 6mm thick sheet armaflex
150 cm of 50/3mm armaflex sticky tape"

1.) Was davon ist für welche Stelle am besten geeignet?
2.) Da man bekanntlich nicht in jedem Supermarkt an Armaflex gelangt, habe ich lieber einen Vorrat fürs Leben davon, als DICE vor der Tür und kein Armaflex zuhause. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Basierend auf 1.), sollte ich beim Angebot "Sheets are very cheap, but one 15 meters or sticky tape 50/3mm is 15 eur. Sheets let's say 12 eur for 0.5 m2" nachlegen?

Ganz großes Dankeschön, wenn jemand Rat weiß. 
Wenn ihr nichts sagt, schlage ich wahrscheinlich beim Angebot für insg. 27 zu.


----------



## Oliver (7. September 2007)

In der Regel reicht nicht klebendes Armaflex aus. Kommt drauf an ob du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst oder nicht und wie du den Rest des Mainboards isolierst.


----------



## Hyperhorn (7. September 2007)

Dachte mir schon, dass von dir eine Antwort kommt. 
Sicherheit ist mir schon relativ wichtig, allerdings werden es beim ersten Mal natürlich noch keine allzu teuren Komponenten sein. Geplant ist bisher, ohne Plastikspray (Fensterkit :eek auszukommen. Höchstens die Sockeloberseite würde ich einfetten; ist halt die Frage, ob das was bringt... 
Der Vorteil beim Kleben ist, dass der Zwischenraum kein Gefahrenherd wird. Richtig?


----------



## Oliver (7. September 2007)

Ja, aber der große Nachteil ist, dass Armaflex klebt wie die Hölle und du beim Entfernen Widerstände gleich mit abreißt.


----------



## Hyperhorn (7. September 2007)

Okay, das ist natürlich nicht Sinn der Sache. 
Dann nehme ich auf jeden Fall noch ein nicht klebendes sheet mehr. Danke vorerst.


----------



## SoF (7. September 2007)

Hmmm Fr3ak das Tape was ich hier habe, klebt recht human und geht problemlos wieder ab. Da gibts dann scheinbar verschiedenes...oder meinst du so'n anderes Tape (dielectric tape heißts glaubsch) was man vereinzelt sieht - das klebt schon eher, aber Armatape?
Ich muss noch zum Hornbach da solls K-Flex für 15 in Rollen geben, ebenfalls so ein Tapeartiges Isomaterial. 
Hab auch schon normales Armaflex gehabt, aber das war mir zu unflexibel von der Verarbeitung her. Das Tape was ich zur letzten Kompressorreparatur bekommen hab war einfach perfekt. Leider ist es alle und ich brauch dringend neues.
Mit Paste oder so'm Müll muss man in unseren Breitengraden nicht rumpatschen glücklicherweise


----------



## Black_Beetle (17. Oktober 2007)

Passt vielleicht nicht hunder pro hier rein aber wenn wer Armaflex brauch... IN meiner Firma liegt davon genug, kann auch nachbestellen wenn jemand großen hunger hat... 

Aber wie einer meiner vorposter schon sagte, es klebt wie die hölle und komponenten könnte bei unvorsichtiger Handhabung abgerissen werden.


----------



## Oliver (18. Oktober 2007)

Handelt es sich dabei um Rollen? Wenn ja wie dick und wie breit?


----------



## SoF (18. Oktober 2007)

der frage schließ ich mich mal an, ich denk ich nehm n paar meter ^^


----------



## Black_Beetle (19. Oktober 2007)

Ja sind Rollen wie dick kann ich jetzt nicht sagen ebenfalls wie breit...

Ich bin mir nicht genau sicher aber ich glaube das dies die Maßé sind 

Wenn wirklich Interesse besteht schaue ich nochmal genau nach. Bitte schreibt mir aber eine Nachricht wenn ihr etwas braucht.

*Länge: 15m  Breite: 50mm  Stärke: 3mm

P.s. Bestellbar ist alles


*


----------



## Homer (19. Dezember 2007)

Moin ich habe dazu auch einmal eine Frage ich habe vielleicht vor mir einen Kühlschrank-Chiller zu bauen und dabei muss man ja wahnsinnig viel isoliere ist es dabei Pflicht sein Mainboard mit Schutzlack zu bestreichen?


----------



## Oliver (24. Dezember 2007)

Nein, ist is nicht. In unseren Breitengraden geht das mit einem Chiller auch ohne.


----------

